# New rider from Jacksonville, FL



## ShenanigansFL (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm new here and was looking to find some like minded people to ride with near me. Is there anyone from the Jacksonville area or close by?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Check local bike shops. Most post their group ride calendars and maps online.

That said, Florida law requires bike lanes on all newly constructed and repaved roads. Finding a safe ride in Florida is easy. Stay off US 1 and you should be fine.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

We ride short sections on US1 so its Ok as long as the shoulder is good - and you're not planning to ride far on it before turning off. I live in Ormond Beach though, so my comment might be incorrect for other areas of US1. 

The NF Bike Club has local rides to Jacksonville on their website. As mentioned above, local bike shops are always a good source of rides. Champion (one of their locations) hosts several rides. 

Home - North Florida Bicycle Club


----------



## ShenanigansFL (Jan 27, 2015)

NealH said:


> We ride short sections on US1 so its Ok as long as the shoulder is good - and you're not planning to ride far on it before turning off. I live in Ormond Beach though, so my comment might be incorrect for other areas of US1.
> 
> The NF Bike Club has local rides to Jacksonville on their website. As mentioned above, local bike shops are always a good source of rides. Champion (one of their locations) hosts several rides.
> 
> Home - North Florida Bicycle Club


Awesome thank you. I'll check into that. As for US 1... I'm going to try and avoid that road in my neck of the woods lol.


----------

